# Packing a bag... wow



## easyrider (Sep 27, 2010)

The way to pack. wow





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igWb4XMSNVw


----------



## Kay H (Sep 27, 2010)

I didn't see him pack his iron.   Job well done, though.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 27, 2010)

And he did that all _without _using packing cubes!  :rofl: 

Kurt


----------



## Banker (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow....my husband wishes I packed like that!!!!  He always says I pack too much and I don't use all that I take..and that actually is true...I end up taking too many shoes, too many tops, etc....lol, lol!


----------



## california-bighorn (Sep 28, 2010)

*New hero*

That guy is my hero!!!!!  I'm going to make my wife watch this until she gets it right.  She would take 3 large suitcases for the same stuff.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, he fit alot into a small space but it seems to me that finding what you want would take longer since he has to unfold all those shirts just to get to one of them.  Maybe he just peels them off one by one and wears whatever is next on the pile.

And what about the dirty clothes?  I would want them separated from the clean ones, not folded around each other.  He would need two piles and that would take a little more room, I would think.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 28, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Yes, he fit alot into a small space but it seems to me that finding what you want would take longer since he has to unfold all those shirts just to get to one of them.  Maybe he just peels them off one by one and wears whatever is next on the pile.
> 
> And what about the dirty clothes?  I would want them separated from the clean ones, not folded around each other.  He would need two piles and that would take a little more room, I would think.


When we travel, we don't live out of our suitcase.  When we get to our destination, we unpack everything at once, so having access to certain pieces is not a concern.  As for dirty clothes, we only put those in at the end of my trip -- we tend not to over pack so the amount of clean clothes left is usually very small and I don't mind washing a couple of extra pieces after I get home.  When we want to separate out the dirty clothes, I just bring a garbage bag and pack the dirty clothes in there, and then put it in the suitcase.

My wife is great at packing, and the video is similar to the way she packs.  Last year we spent 2 weeks in Italy, and the only luggage we brought was one carry-on sized suitcase (like in the video), and two small backpacks.  No problem fitting everything we needed, and it made traveling so nice.  I love my wife!

Kurt


----------



## JackieD (Sep 28, 2010)

Kurt, 
your wife is MY hero!  I thought we do well since each of us takes just a carry on (but there's 5 of us!).  I packed similar to this technique when I took two of my daughters to Spain/Portugal last April for two weeks. I had to take gifts to some of my relatives too but then I had that empty space to bring back what I received or bought on the trip. The last time I went to Europe I WAY over packed and it was such a hassle with planes, trains and automobiles.  I noticed that this guy uses a soft sided suitcases which I've thought of getting because of weight.  I wonder how much his ended up weighing.


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow - all that in a backpack?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 28, 2010)

AnnaS said:


> Wow - all that in a backpack?



Yup. Here's mine: http://www.luggage.com/Rick-Steves-RSK-4301-KU1060.html

It's also available with wheels, but not so big or light. Mine weighs just 3 lbs!

No more airline baggage fees or carousels. Priceless!

Jim Ricks


----------



## JudyH (Sep 29, 2010)

I pack just like that, in my 14x22 LLBean rolling soft side suitcase, which works for carryon in every airline but BritishAir economy class.

DH and I did a month in Seattle and Alaska with one carryon suitcase each and a small backpack each.  We each had two pairs of shoes.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 29, 2010)

where are the toiletries, the toothbrush, shaver, deodorant, medications,  etc, etc, etc?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 29, 2010)

rapmarks said:


> where are the toiletries, the toothbrush, shaver, deodorant, medications,  etc, etc, etc?



That stuff goes into my smaller messenger bag, along with laptop, Kindle, camera, chargers, umbrella, another 'emergency' change of clothes that would stay with me even if my legal 9x22x14 bag gets gate-checked. No problem. By doing some laundry every 3-4 days, I can travel virtually indefinitely.

Pack your stuff, then unpack, leave half at home and take twice as much money.

Jim Ricks


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 30, 2010)

I know I always pack too much but the weather never seems to cooperate with us.  when we went to Key West, we had three successive cold waves.  This was mid November, I had one pair of capris, which I washed every night.  I ended up buying a couple of items because I was so cold.  Opposite in Door county, May, I packed clothes for cool weather, it turned out to be mid eighties.  so I try to bring all kinds and never wear some of the clothes.  we always drive, so it doesn't matter, but I would like to carry less.  My medications and toiletries end up taking a lot of room too.


----------



## shagnut (Sep 30, 2010)

I didn't see him pack his underwear!  shaggy


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 30, 2010)

shagnut said:


> I didn't see him pack his underwear!  shaggy



It went into his shoes right at the beginning. Jim


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 30, 2010)

Heaven help him if the TSA screener wants to look inside after going through xray!


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 1, 2010)

Times have changed....

I used to take 2 suitcases and a back pack for one week.  No wonder traveling days were so terrible. 

Im down to a smaller bag and only one bag.  Last year Jeff and I only took one check in between us.  It would have worked out wonderfully but I found a winery.  

Its always a learning experience..  ways to make things easier.


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 13, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> It went into his shoes right at the beginning. Jim



I'm very impressed.  But putting your undies in you shoes, gross.  That has to be a guy thing.


----------



## Neesie (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't understand the relevance of the way he folded the t-shirts.  Even with them pointing opposite directions the sleeves (bulkier part of the shirt) matched up.  And the way the t-shirts were folded made it more like a puzzle that would be more complicated to un-pack once you arrived.  

And no matter how much stuff you can cram into a bag, it still better not exceed the weight limits.  But I give him an "A" for effort!


----------

